# What Arbor board? Coda, Element or A-Frame



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

808638 said:


> First I want to thanks everybody here for being such a great source of information, I've read a lot of treads and learned a lot.
> 
> I'm 43 years old, 6'1, 185 lbs, shoe size 10.5/11. I've been snowboarding every season for the last 8 years. I live in Hawaii but have been able to squeeze an average of 12 days/season.
> 
> ...


I think 162 coda would work for you primarily as a versatile all mountain deck that would be ok in pow (it has a new shape this year that helps in this regard I think). A Frame is a big mountain deck with the emphasis on freeriding, stiffer than the coda and also is camber profile - compare to the coda which is rocker. Decide what your riding priorities are likely to be, camber profile priorities etc. They are 2 quite different boards.

If powder is what you seek above all else in riding you might also want to do a search on here for boards that will handle the pow but also do ok on groomers too. There's quite a few threads on that topic and quite a few other boards that would be an option. Yes PYL, Burton Barracuda, Never Summer Cobra, Capita Charlie Slasher etc. could all fit the bill...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely love my A-Frame. It was my first serious board, and I'm ready to get another one (same model). I have the 158, Its a very aggressive board to ride, carves great and does well in powder, not as easy as my Hovercraft when it's really deep, but you can manage if you set it all back and like a really surfy ride. The board is stiff, cambered and not super easy to ride, like a hybrid rocker, but the rebound out of a carve is so addictive. I use it with very high binding angles on groomers, or all set back on powder. Either way it's a great ride. The new one looks gorgeous. 

The top sheet is not the strongest, and I do have water seeping in the holes I am not using, and lifting the top sheet in a point, but removing the bindings at the end of the day and drying the unused holes solves the problem. 

In the last section of the video I switch from the Hovercraft (that also carves amazingly well for a pow board) back to the A-Frame

Good luck!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The Coda is a very playful board. I did not know much about it before I rode a friends. I was actually surprised to find out is was more all-mountain. Very soft and fun to ride, felt like a park board meets all-mountain, not exactly the big mountain it is claimed to be. I only rode it on a few blue groomers, but I got it up to roughly a sustained 40-50km/h. Nothing crazy fast, but still handled fine. I personally like camber or a hybrid but the coda still carved fine.

Don't have any experience on the other boards you are looking at ...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> The Coda is a very playful board. I did not know much about it before I rode a friends. I was actually surprised to find out is was more all-mountain. Very soft and fun to ride, felt like a park board meets all-mountain, not exactly the big mountain it is claimed to be. I only rode it on a few blue groomers, but I got it up to roughly a sustained 40-50km/h. Nothing crazy fast, but still handled fine. I personally like camber or a hybrid but the coda still carved fine.
> 
> Don't have any experience on the other boards you are looking at ...


I've read that before about the coda and have been left wondering why Arbor positions it above the element in terms of being "big all mountain". I've never ridden any Arbor board so I cannot draw on personal riding experience but drawing conclusions from what I've read on here it seems the coda is more park/all mountain than big all mountain. 

Anyone else have an opinion on this? Always lots of debate as to whether the element is stiffer than the coda and really is more big mountain in a way...

OP - not trying to thread jack but thinking this may help you in your decision making process too...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The coda feels soft and playful but I think it's due to the pop and full rocker. But Arbor is definitely not classifying it right IMO. I'd have it slotted above the Westmark a bit. Nowhere near the big mountain Arbor claims it is. Maybe if it's just pow.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information.

Kirkrider, saw your previous review of the A-frame and other riders positive comments. Really liked the videos and how well it holds on turns. Looks like you have a quiver of multiple boards, how much do you ride the a-frame and could you have it as your only board?

Aiidoneus, thanks for the report on the Coda.

Scotty and Jdand, I'm also confused on the Coda vs Element. I was leaning on the coda for being a more big all mountain board. 

Having a board that excells on powder days but it's fun to ride on other days it's what I would like to get, the choices are overwhelming…

Anyone has ridden any of these boards on powder day?

I'll keep on reading and let you know what I decide. 

Aloha


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

808638 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Kirkrider, saw your previous review of the A-frame and other riders positive comments. Really liked the videos and how well it holds on turns. Looks like you have a quiver of multiple boards, how much do you ride the a-frame and could you have it as your only board?
> 
> ...


It has been my only board until last season when I got the Hovercraft, which is a really fun board too, and rides really well on groomers too. Nothing close the the agility and presence of the A-Frame for carving but definitely fun. So yes, It can be your only board, in powder you want to set it back depending on your preferences, but holds its own over the deep stuff.


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, I called Arbor and spoke with a very nice guy who has been working with them for 12 years. He said the Coda performs better in powder because of its longer tips and less torsional flex. He said the Coda has more flex in the middle but the area between the tips and bindings is pretty stiff. He thought the Coda and Element are very similar but the Coda is a better all around board that will perform a bit better in powder.

I bought a Coda.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Good to know - thanks for posting. I've had my eye on a coda for a couple of years now but always wondered how it differed from the element. Post back with your review when you get to take it out.


----------

